# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشاوره پوردستمالچی؟

## hramiri

کسی درموردمشاوره آقای پوردستمالچی اطلاعی داره؟
خدمات-نقاط قوت وضعف-هزینه-فرق مشاوره حضوری وغیرحضوری
لطفابیطرفانه جواب بدین

----------


## mohaddeseh.

همون‌که هر روز تلویزیون افتاده؟؟؟

----------


## s-1998

من کمتر از ۲ساعت دیگه جلسه حضوری دارم باهاش
خدا ختم به خیر کنه..اولیا هم هستن و من تو این مدت هیچی نخوندم
تراز دیروزم هم شد ۶۲۰۰
فقط منتظرم مامانم و پوردستمالچی دعوام کنن


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Heisenberg1997

همون مجری و مسئول امور تبلیغاتی گزینه2در گزینه جوان منظورتونه؟والا من فقط توبرنامه دیدم یکسره تبلیغ میکنه و از مزیت های گزینه2میگه و مشاورشو خارج از برنامه ندیدم چجوریه!ولی بنظرم بیشتر یک مجریه تا مشاور

----------


## s-1998

ببین ۲تا همایشی که داشته تا الان خیلی مفید بوده برام
ولی جلسه حضوریش رو نمیدونم بزار برم بیام بگم
یه سری تایپک دیگه بود در مورد مشاور من نظرم رو در مورد پوردستمالچی و دیبازر گفتم
هزینه هم پوردستمالچی ۴میلیون و ۳۰۰حضوری
غیر حضوری ۲میلیون و ۱۵۹


فعلا دعوا کن این جلسه من ختم به خیر شه..جدا میترسم[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji17] [emoji17] 
برگشتم کامل توضیح میدم


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hramiri

> ببین ۲تا همایشی که داشته تا الان خیلی مفید بوده برام
> ولی جلسه حضوریش رو نمیدونم بزار برم بیام بگم
> یه سری تایپک دیگه بود در مورد مشاور من نظرم رو در مورد پوردستمالچی و دیبازر گفتم
> هزینه هم پوردستمالچی ۴میلیون و ۳۰۰حضوری
> غیر حضوری ۲میلیون و ۱۵۹
> 
> 
> فعلا دعوا کن این جلسه من ختم به خیر شه..جدا میترسم[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji17] [emoji17] 
> برگشتم کامل توضیح میدم
> ...


دمت گرم منتظرم

----------


## hramiri

آره مال گزینه2

----------


## مهسـا

> کسی درموردمشاوره آقای پوردستمالچی اطلاعی داره؟
> خدمات-نقاط قوت وضعف-هزینه-فرق مشاوره حضوری وغیرحضوری
> لطفابیطرفانه جواب بدین


مشاوره هاشون خوبه به قول یکی از بچه هاواقعا مجربه ولی به نظرم وقت تلف کردنه کارگاه و مشاور خصوصی و بعدش مشاور ناظرو هزار جور حاشیه دیگه پشت بندش اگه ساکن تهران باشی و به محل کارگاه ها نزدیک باشی خوبه ولی برای بقیه به نظرم وقت تلفیه

بیشتر حرفاشون پاورپوینتاشون توی ایسنتاگرامشون هست امکان ارتباطم با مشاوراشون هست.

هزینش نسبت به کارایی و خدماتی که میده مناسب تره

ولی بازم میگم حس میکنم وقت تلفی و ازون ورم پول تلف کردنه.ایشالله دانشگاه قبول شین حالا هر دانشگاهی سراسری ازاد اینقد هزینه میاد رو دستتون خودتون پشیمون میشین چرا حتی 100تومن از پولای بی زبون باباتونو اینجوری مصرف کردین.

ولی واقعا میگم خیلی مشاور خوبین

----------


## hosen

[QUOTE=s-1998;998237]ببین ۲تا همایشی که داشته تا الان خیلی مفید بوده برام
ولی جلسه حضوریش رو نمیدونم بزار برم بیام بگم
یه سری تایپک دیگه بود در مورد مشاور من نظرم رو در مورد پوردستمالچی و دیبازر گفتم
هزینه هم پوردستمالچی ۴میلیون و ۳۰۰حضوری
غیر حضوری ۲میلیون و ۱۵۹

 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

هزینه چند ساعت دری وری 4 میلیون 

خدایا این همه دلخوشی رو از ما نگیر 

چرا اینجور ملتی هستیم ما ؟! یعنی ارزش پول تو ایران اینقدر پایینه ؟؟؟؟؟! 

عجب . عجب

----------


## sun2016

[QUOTE=hosen;998314]


> ببین ۲تا همایشی که داشته تا الان خیلی مفید بوده برام
> ولی جلسه حضوریش رو نمیدونم بزار برم بیام بگم
> یه سری تایپک دیگه بود در مورد مشاور من نظرم رو در مورد پوردستمالچی و دیبازر گفتم
> هزینه هم پوردستمالچی ۴میلیون و ۳۰۰حضوری
> غیر حضوری ۲میلیون و ۱۵۹
> 
> 
> 
> هزینه چند ساعت دری وری 4 میلیون 
> ...


دقیقا حرفات باید طلا گرفت
 :Yahoo (9):

----------


## s-1998

سلام
ببین سیستم مشاوره ای پوردستمالچی این طوری که خودش ۱۲تا همایش براتون میزاره
توی یه سالن بزرگ که پسر و دختر قاطی اند و جمعیت بالاست.
عکسش رو فرستادم .
یه کارگاه صفر هم داره و توی این لیست نیست
کارگاه صفرش روش برنامه ریزی بود


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

من فعلا کارگاه صفر و یک رو رفتم و همونا رو خلاصه بهت میگم

کارگاه صفر
۱-انگیزشی بود و اهمیت کنکور و فرق کنکوری خوندن با درس خوندنای دبیرستان
۲-سه دسته کرد بچه ها رو و‌گفت هر دسته با کدوم برنامه دراز مدت برن
(فکر کنم فارغ‌التحصیل هستی چون نوشته ۱۹سالت هست!!!فارغ التحصیل باید برنامه دراز مدتش برنامه آزمون باشه یا قلم یا گزینه ۲)
۳-برنامه ریزی توی هفته رو درس داد
(کل این روش برنامه ریزی توی کانال تلگرامش هست اونجا بخون.[emoji4] )
۴-کارگاه صفرش چون خانواده ها هم بودن یه سری توضیح به اونا داد که با بچه کنکوری کنار بیاید



Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

کارگاه ۱ بهمون یه سررسید سالیانه مرور+یه دفترچه یادداشت هم داد[emoji4] 

روش های مرور و خلاصه نویسی و تست زنی رو کامل گفت
بعد فرق مرور و دوباره خوانی
یه کاری هم کرده بود..یه کلیپ درست کرده بود از نفرات برتر سال پیش که مشاورشون این بود
۵-۶نفر بودن..مثلا هیوا رشنوردی ۱۱منطقه ۱ و علی نوروزی ۸۵منطقه ۱
نظر اونا رو هم در مورد مرور،تست اموزشی،مشاور همراه و،،،،میپرسید
عکس سر رسید مرور هم فرستادم




Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

ببین من خودم اول رفتم پیش دیبازر مشاوره ولی دیبازر برگشت گفت من فقط برنامه سازی میکنم کاری با هیچیتون ندارم دیگه منم عوض کردم

پوردستمالچی رو انتخاب کردم.
من تا الان فقط دو تا همایش عمومی و یک جلسه امروز حضوری با مشاور همراه رفتم پس شاید نظرم کامل درست نباشه

ایرادات اینا هست(مزایا رو نمینویسم چون الان خیلی ها میان میگن تبلیغ میکنی)

۱-با ۴۶۰۰برات یه مشاور همراه تعیین میکنن که بهت برنامه دو هفته ای میده و مشکلات و سوالاتت رو از اون میپرسی...پس مشاورت خود پوردستمالچی نیست..دستیارانش هستن..
اگه جلسه خصوصی بخوای با خود پوردستمالچی ۱ساعت ۴۵۰تومن هست که باید جدا بدی
(خود پوردستمالچی توی همایش صفر گفت نیازی به هزینه اضافی و مشاوره با من ندارید چون هرچی من بلدم مشاور های همراه هم بلدن )

۲-جلساتش هر ۲هفته یکبار هست..درحالی که دیبازر هفته ای بود.

۳-خود موسسه مشاوره ازت آزمون نمیگیره درحالی که میدونم دیبازر و یخچالیان خودشون آزمون میگیرن





Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

یعنی هر تایپکی که در مورد مشاوره هست توش نام من میدرخشد [emoji4] 

یه عده از بچه ها گفتن مبلغش زیاده هست و مشاور نمی خوای
خب این حرف تا حدودی درسته

من خودم سال پیش هم ۷میلیون پول مشاور دادم..هم مدرسم فرزانگان ۱بود..هم معدلم ۱۹:۷۴بود..هر کتابی هم که فکرش رو بکنی داشتم و آخرش پزشکی هیچ کجا نیاوردم و موندم پشت کنکور
اما بچه ی همسایمون توی که مدرسه دولتی با معدل زیر ۱۸ نه مشاوری نه دبیر تاپی ..نصف منم کتاب نداشت امسال پزشکی  زنجان یا ساری(یادم نمیاد شهرشو)آورد

اینو قبلا هم توی یکی از تایپک ها گفته بودم،خواستم بهت بگم لزوما مشاور کار خاصی نمیکنه.درست بهت روش میده ولی آخرش خودتی که باید بخونی..
پوردستمالچی خیلی رتبه های عالی تک رقمی و دورقمی داره که کلیپش رو برامون پخش کرد
ولی مطمن باش رتبه های ۴رقمی و ۵رقمی بد هم داره که نشون نمیدن



Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Petrichor

*یااااا خدا 4 میلیون پول مشاور ! تو تمام کتابای بازار رو بخوای بگیری بزنی 2 میلیون نمیشه !
البته اشکال نداره تو همین چیزا قاطی بشین رقیبا کم شن*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *یااااا خدا 4 میلیون پول مشاور ! تو تمام کتابای بازار رو بخوای بگیری بزنی 2 میلیون نمیشه !
> البته اشکال نداره تو همین چیزا قاطی بشین رقیبا کم شن*


یک ساعت خصوصی 450 هزار تومن دادچ  :Yahoo (21): 
من شغل ایندمو پیدا کردم  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sun2016

> ببین من خودم اول رفتم پیش دیبازر مشاوره ولی دیبازر برگشت گفت من فقط برنامه سازی میکنم کاری با هیچیتون ندارم دیگه منم عوض کردم
> 
> پوردستمالچی رو انتخاب کردم.
> من تا الان فقط دو تا همایش عمومی و یک جلسه امروز حضوری با مشاور همراه رفتم پس شاید نظرم کامل درست نباشه
> 
> ایرادات اینا هست(مزایا رو نمینویسم چون الان خیلی ها میان میگن تبلیغ میکنی)
> 
> ۱-با ۴۶۰۰برات یه مشاور همراه تعیین میکنن که بهت برنامه دو هفته ای میده و مشکلات و سوالاتت رو از اون میپرسی...پس مشاورت خود پوردستمالچی نیست..دستیارانش هستن..
> اگه جلسه خصوصی بخوای با خود پوردستمالچی ۱ساعت ۴۵۰تومن هست که باید جدا بدی
> ...


ببخشید میتونم بپرسم باباتون چه کاره است؟

----------


## s-1998

> ببخشید میتونم بپرسم باباتون چه کاره است؟


بابام کارمند هست مامانم هم دبیر
الان واقعا برام سواله چرا پرسیدید؟[emoji4] [emoji4] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hramiri

> یعنی هر تایپکی که در مورد مشاوره هست توش نام من میدرخشد [emoji4] 
> 
> یه عده از بچه ها گفتن مبلغش زیاده هست و مشاور نمی خوای
> خب این حرف تا حدودی درسته
> 
> من خودم سال پیش هم ۷میلیون پول مشاور دادم..هم مدرسم فرزانگان ۱بود..هم معدلم ۱۹:۷۴بود..هر کتابی هم که فکرش رو بکنی داشتم و آخرش پزشکی هیچ کجا نیاوردم و موندم پشت کنکور
> اما بچه ی همسایمون توی که مدرسه دولتی با معدل زیر ۱۸ نه مشاوری نه دبیر تاپی ..نصف منم کتاب نداشت امسال پزشکی  زنجان یا ساری(یادم نمیاد شهرشو)آورد
> 
> اینو قبلا هم توی یکی از تایپک ها گفته بودم،خواستم بهت بگم لزوما مشاور کار خاصی نمیکنه.درست بهت روش میده ولی آخرش خودتی که باید بخونی..
> ...


خیلی کامل توضیح دادی واقعاممنون 
من اراکم تاتهران4ساعت ونیم راهه 
به نظرت طرح حضوری بردارم یاغیرحضوری ؟

----------


## s-1998

> خیلی کامل توضیح دادی واقعاممنون 
> من اراکم تاتهران4ساعت ونیم راهه 
> به نظرت طرح حضوری بردارم یاغیرحضوری ؟


ببین جدا هر دو هفته یکبار ۴ساعت و نیم تو راه باشی وحشتناکه
نمیدونم حضوریش به کیفیت غیر حضوری هست یا نه..

ولی یه سری شرایط گفت واسه غیر حضوری فکر کنم این کار رو بکنی بهتر هست
جلسات مشاور همراهان که هر دو هفته یکبار هست رو غیر حضوری بیا این طوری که مشاور همراهت زنگ میزنه بهت
ولی همایش هاش که کلا ۱۰تا دیگه مونده حضوری بیا

جو همایشش خوبه،من تا دو روز بعد از همایش ۱۲-۱۱ساعت میخونم بعد ول میکنم[emoji4] 

آما اینو ازشون بپرس که اگه این کار رو بکنی باید هزینه حضوری رو بدی یا غیر حضوری..
توی همایش روبرویی من اینکار رو کرده بود.ولی من ازش نپرسیدم که هزینه حضوری رو‌میده یا غیر حضوری

بعد دختره گفت کارگاه ۲رو‌چون نمیرسم بیام و خونمون تهران نیست بهم سی دی شو میدن

فیلم همایش هم خوبه ولی فکر نکنم تاثیر حضوری رو داشته باشه

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hramiri

راستی 6200شدی چی بهت گفت؟
خیلی نگران بودی

----------


## hramiri

> ببین جدا هر دو هفته یکبار ۴ساعت و نیم تو راه باشی وحشتناکه
> نمیدونم حضوریش به کیفیت غیر حضوری هست یا نه..
> 
> ولی یه سری شرایط گفت واسه غیر حضوری فکر کنم این کار رو بکنی بهتر هست
> جلسات مشاور همراهان که هر دو هفته یکبار هست رو غیر حضوری بیا این طوری که مشاور همراهت زنگ میزنه بهت
> ولی همایش هاش که کلا ۱۰تا دیگه مونده حضوری بیا
> 
> جو همایشش خوبه،من تا دو روز بعد از همایش ۱۲-۱۱ساعت میخونم بعد ول میکنم[emoji4] 
> 
> ...


همایش چند وقت یک باربرگزارمیشه؟
مشاورهای همراه درچه سطحی اند؟

----------


## s-1998

> راستی 6200شدی چی بهت گفت؟
> خیلی نگران بودی


خب خیلی طولانیه

اولش ساعت مطالعه ام رو دید هفته ی اول ۲۱-هفته ی دوم ۱۹ بعد گفت با این ساعت مطالعه باید کمتر از این میشدی(من کلا دو روز اول که از همایش اومدم درس خوندم)[emoji4] 

من تراز عمومی ۵۴۰۰بود اختصاصیم ۶۴۰۰ گفت این دلیلش اینه که شب امتحانی نخوندی
توی کارگاه ۱پوردستمالچی اینو توضیح داد...گفت شما جمعه آزمون دارید پنج شنبه میشیند لغت و تاریخ و دینی میخونید معلومه فرداش میزنید ولی شب قبل از کنکور نمیتونید اون همه درس رو بخونید..پس اینکار رو نکنید..منم چون نکردم کل عمومی یادم رفته بود

برنامه دو هفته ی بعدم رو‌چید..با توجه به ساعت مطالعه درخشان من در این هفته گفت هفته ی بعد ۳۰ساعت بخونم کافیه

خلاصه هامو دید و‌گفت زیست رو‌ خیلی بد خلاصه نویسی کردم در این که پاره اش کنم بهتره
(راست میگه من خلاصه نویسیم خیلی بده،.)

من زیست قلم چی رو نخونده بودم و با کلاس پیش میرم بخاطر همین گفت زیاد مهم نیست

ببین یه چیزی بهت بگم..
شرایط روحیتو متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه میفهمن
در این حد که من امروز فهمیدم قبلا زنگ زدن به مامانم و کلی سوال در مورد من کردن[emoji52] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

> همایش چند وقت یک باربرگزارمیشه؟
> مشاورهای همراه درچه سطحی اند؟


ببین تو الان مطمنی میخوای پوردستمالچی رو بگیری؟!
خوب نباشه من پاسخ گو نیستم ها..[emoji4] 
یه سری تایپک بود قبلا در مورد دیبازر و نیکخو و یخچالیان و بقیه مشاور ها..
یه سری از بچه ها هم گفته بودن پوردستمالچی اصلا خوب نیست

نمیدونم کلا فکر کن بعدا تصمیم بگیر...
من توی اون تایپک ها هم گفتم دیبازر رو ول کردم چون هیچ کاری به روحیه تو نداشت.منم واقعا پشت کنکور بودن اذیتم میکرد د این که به سرم زد همین امسال برم یه رشته پیراپزشکی یا محض.

سطح مشاور همراه رو نمیتونم نظر کاملی بدم چون جلسه اولم بود
ولی من راضی بودم..به مامانم هم گفت نیازی نیست در سطح اشنایان و خانواده زیاد از درس سارا صحبت کنید این بچه الکی حساس شه..
هیوا رشنوردی سال پیش از مدرسه ما ۱۱منطقه شد و اون بهم گفت که جو مشاور همراه دوستانه و خوبه

همایش ها :
۳۰مهر همایش ۲هست اگه خواستی بیای پیش پوردستمالچی سعی کن این همایش رو بیای.مشاور همراهم گفت مهم هست و یاد میده روش خوندن هر درسی رو .مشاور همراهم گفت من چون مشکل تمرکز دارم گفت البته
تقریبا هر سه هفته یکبار هست همایش ها بعضی ها هم ماهی یکبار

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## sun2016

> بابام کارمند هست مامانم هم دبیر
> الان واقعا برام سواله چرا پرسیدید؟[emoji4] [emoji4] 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


خواستم بدونم چرا اینقدر وضعتون از لحاظ مالی عالی فقط همین
لابد ملک یا چیزی دارید...

----------


## s-1998

> خواستم بدونم چرا اینقدر وضعتون از لحاظ مالی عالی فقط همین
> لابد ملک یا چیزی دارید...


نه واقعا وضعمون عالی نیست متاسفانه [emoji52]
مامانم و بابام صرفا برای تحصیل این جوری هستم..
اول دبیرستان چون فرزانگان ۱هم خیلی بد شده بود
 خواستم برم مدرسه سلام یا ابوریحان ولی هزینه اش در حد سالی ۲۰-۲۵بود و نرفتم.
تازه ازمونش قبول شدم
سمپاد چون مادر من دبیر هست از من شهریه نمیگیره[emoji4] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hosen

شما که وضع تون خوبه یه 500 تومنی هم به ما قرض بدید کتاب های تستی بخرم. حقوق مون رو گرفتیم پس میدم.  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 

بابای شما کارمنده. بنده هم کارگر یه کارخونه یی بودم حقوق مون رو که ندادن خودمارو هم انداختن بیرون. هی این ماه اون ماه میکنن .  :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (40): 

وضعیه ها  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## hosen

خواستم برم مدرسه سلام یا ابوریحان ولی هزینه اش در حد سالی ۲۰-۲۵بود و نرفتم. 

ای وای من بخاطر 25 هزار تومن به مدرسه مورد علاقه ش نرفتن  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 

 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## s-1998

> شما که وضع تون خوبه یه 500 تومنی هم به ما قرض بدید کتاب های تستی بخرم. حقوق مون رو گرفتیم پس میدم. 
> 
> بابای شما کارمنده. بنده هم کارگر یه کارخونه یی بودم حقوق مون رو که ندادن خودمارو هم انداختن بیرون. هی این ماه اون ماه میکنن . 
> 
> وضعیه ها


هر دفعه توی این تایپک ها اسم مشاور اومد من نمیدونم چرا ملت فکر کردن من الان در ویلای زعفرانیه مون در حال تماشای پورشمون هستم[emoji4] 

من سال پیش حالم بد شد بستری هم شدم واسه همین کنکور
کلا استرس که میگیرم معده درد وحشتناکم شروع میشه
شب قبل از کنکور هم رفتم آمپول تقویتی زدم غش نکنم سر جلسه
بخاطر همین بود برام مشاور گرفتن پیشم باشه

والله من الان میرم کتابای خودم رو جدید میکتم فیزیک پایه و شیمی دوم و زیست دوم من هنوز مال سال ۹۲-۹۳هست



Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hramiri

> ببین تو الان مطمنی میخوای پوردستمالچی رو بگیری؟!
> خوب نباشه من پاسخ گو نیستم ها..[emoji4] 
> یه سری تایپک بود قبلا در مورد دیبازر و نیکخو و یخچالیان و بقیه مشاور ها..
> یه سری از بچه ها هم گفته بودن پوردستمالچی اصلا خوب نیست
> 
> نمیدونم کلا فکر کن بعدا تصمیم بگیر...
> من توی اون تایپک ها هم گفتم دیبازر رو ول کردم چون هیچ کاری به روحیه تو نداشت.منم واقعا پشت کنکور بودن اذیتم میکرد د این که به سرم زد همین امسال برم یه رشته پیراپزشکی یا محض.
> 
> سطح مشاور همراه رو نمیتونم نظر کاملی بدم چون جلسه اولم بود
> ...


برای همایش بایدرفت وبرگشت حدود10ساعت توراه باشم :Yahoo (21): 
احتمالافیلمشو بگیرم
آدرس اون تاپیکم بی زحمت بده ولی90درصد مطمئنم
اون حرفش درموزدحساسیت هم  درسته  کاملا

----------


## hramiri

امسال رتبه برترچندنفرداشته؟

----------


## hramiri

> امسال رتبه برترچندنفرداشته؟


آزمون میرم قلم  چی مشکلی  باهاش نداره؟

----------


## s-1998

نظرتون درمورداین مشاوران چیه؟

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

> برای همایش بایدرفت وبرگشت حدود10ساعت توراه باشم
> احتمالافیلمشو بگیرم
> آدرس اون تاپیکم بی زحمت بده ولی90درصد مطمئنم
> اون حرفش درموزدحساسیت هم  درسته  کاملا


یعنی الان بخاطر جنابعالی من شدم جزو‌گروه luxury kids of Tehran
[emoji4] [emoji4] ممنونم ازت

برو توی قسمت ایا مشاوره تلفنی اقای دیبازر خوبه؟

مشاوره غیر حضوری پوردستمالچی خوبه؟

اگه روحیت خوبه دیبازر هم مشاور خوبیه روی اونم فکر کن..


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

> امسال رتبه برترچندنفرداشته؟


یه کلیپ نشون داد ولی من یادم نمیاد
۱۱-۸۵منطقه یک رو یادمه
دوتا از از همکلاسی هام هم باهاش بودن شدن ۳۰۰و۶۵۰(دقیق رتبه هاشون یادم نیست)

فارغ‌التحصیل هستی؟!


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hramiri

> یه کلیپ نشون داد ولی من یادم نمیاد
> ۱۱-۸۵منطقه یک رو یادمه
> دوتا از از همکلاسی هام هم باهاش بودن شدن ۳۰۰و۶۵۰(دقیق رتبه هاشون یادم نیست)
> 
> فارغ‌التحصیل هستی؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


بله 
پارسال4900منطقه2شدم 
شماچطور؟

----------


## mpaarshin

چطوری میشه با پوردستمالچی مشاوره گرفت؟
من زنگ زدم بهشون میگن اسمتو ثبت کردیم زنگ میزدیم الان یک هفته شده زنگ نزده

----------


## s-1998

> بله 
> پارسال4900منطقه2شدم 
> شماچطور؟


رتبه کنکور شخصی است[emoji4] 
فارغ التحصیل هارو گفت حتما باید برنامه دراز مدتشون یه ازمون باشه یا قلم یا گزینه
گفت سوالای گزینه بهتره ولی برنامه دو هفته ای قلم برای فارغ‌التحصیلان بهتره
دیگه اینکه ببین این رنج رتبه گفت نیازی به کلاس نداره
البته خودت میتونی انتخاب کنی..منم اولش معدل و رتبه مو دید گفت کلاس نمیخواد ولی بعدا که مشاور همراه با روحیاتم بیشتر آشنا شد گفت سارا بری کلاس و تو‌جو باشی هم برات خوبه



Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

> چطوری میشه با پوردستمالچی مشاوره گرفت؟
> من زنگ زدم بهشون میگن اسمتو ثبت کردیم زنگ میزدیم الان یک هفته شده زنگ نزده


۲۲۱۴۱۴۴۰
۲۶۷۶۱۶۶۵
اگه میخوای ثبت نام کنی ۳۰مهر کارگاه ۲هست
سعی کن بهش برسی


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hramiri

> رتبه کنکور شخصی است[emoji4] 
> فارغ التحصیل هارو گفت حتما باید برنامه دراز مدتشون یه ازمون باشه یا قلم یا گزینه
> گفت سوالای گزینه بهتره ولی برنامه دو هفته ای قلم برای فارغ‌التحصیلان بهتره
> دیگه اینکه ببین این رنج رتبه گفت نیازی به کلاس نداره
> البته خودت میتونی انتخاب کنی..منم اولش معدل و رتبه مو دید گفت کلاس نمیخواد ولی بعدا که مشاور همراه با روحیاتم بیشتر آشنا شد گفت سارا بری کلاس و تو‌جو باشی هم برات خوبه
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


مگه مسواکه؟خخخخخ 
ممنون ازتوضیحاتت فیلم همایشش روکه  ببینم تصمیم میگیرم 
امیدوارم موفق باشیدساراخانم

----------


## mpaarshin

> ۲۲۱۴۱۴۴۰
> ۲۶۷۶۱۶۶۵
> اگه میخوای ثبت نام کنی ۳۰مهر کارگاه ۲هست
> سعی کن بهش برسی
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


کارگاه صفر چی؟

----------


## s-1998

> کارگاه صفر چی؟


فکر نمیکنم کارگاه صفر و یک رو دوباره بزازه
ولی از مشاور همراهاتون میتونید بپرسید
بازم زنگ بزن بپرس من مطمن نیستم شایدم برای جدید ها بزاره

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## masoud007

دوستان صادق باشین یه مشاور عالی بهم معرفی کنین من برنانه میریزن یکی سرم نیست عمل نمیکنم برنامم میترسم اصولی نباشه شکست بخورم😭😭

----------


## masoud007

Up

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

هزینه مشاوره خیلی زیاده.

----------


## mpaarshin

> فکر نمیکنم کارگاه صفر و یک رو دوباره بزازه
> ولی از مشاور همراهاتون میتونید بپرسید
> بازم زنگ بزن بپرس من مطمن نیستم شایدم برای جدید ها بزاره
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


این هفته میزاره

----------


## Zolghadr

سلام خوب هستید ؟ بعد از چند سال البته ..میخواستم بپرسم اقای دستمالچی خوب بودن ؟

----------


## Anni

> سلام خوب هستید ؟ بعد از چند سال البته ..میخواستم بپرسم اقای دستمالچی خوب بودن ؟


اون بنده خدایی ک ی عالمه تعریف کرده ازش پزشکی همدان اورده..

----------


## moi

> اون بنده خدایی ک ی عالمه تعریف کرده ازش پزشکی همدان اورده..


خانم آنی من بخدا خیلی نگران شمام.ببخشید فضولیه ولی چقدر از وقتتون رو توی انجمن میگذرونین!!!
میترسم خدای نکرده امسال هم به هدفتون نرسید،ببخشید بازهم دخالت کردم ولی هربار پستی از شما می بینم باخودم میگم چجوریاست مگه این خانم کنکور نداره؟!!
شاید هم مشکل از منه.آخه پارسال برای کنکور تمام وقتمو برای درس میگذاشتم،خیلی تلاش کردم(هرچند میگرن عصبیم واقعا مزاحمم بود)آخرش پزشکی رفسنجان رو آوردم.پزشکی قبول شدن خیلی سخته ها!

----------


## NormaL

> اون بنده خدایی ک ی عالمه تعریف کرده ازش پزشکی همدان اورده..


پزشکی پردیس همدان

----------


## دکتر اسدی

همینجا دوستان ما هستن که خیلی هاشون حتی هزینه نمیگیرن و همینجا به بچه ها کمک میکنن ولی کسی استفاده نمیکنه. آدم باید حتما برنامه تلویزیونی داشته باشه یا سلبریتی باشه و کت و شلوار جذاب بپوشه و کلا ظاهر موجهی داشته باشه تا دیگران فکر کنن که تخصص یا دانش زیادی داره!

----------


## Anni

> خانم آنی من بخدا خیلی نگران شمام.ببخشید فضولیه ولی چقدر از وقتتون رو توی انجمن میگذرونین!!!
> میترسم خدای نکرده امسال هم به هدفتون نرسید،ببخشید بازهم دخالت کردم ولی هربار پستی از شما می بینم باخودم میگم چجوریاست مگه این خانم کنکور نداره؟!!
> شاید هم مشکل از منه.آخه پارسال برای کنکور تمام وقتمو برای درس میگذاشتم،خیلی تلاش کردم(هرچند میگرن عصبیم واقعا مزاحمم بود)آخرش پزشکی رفسنجان رو آوردم.پزشکی قبول شدن خیلی سخته ها!


نمیدونم تایم نگرفتم تاحالا.. ولی قبلاها خیلی بود.. الان چن وقتیه ادم شدم نهایتا روزی دوبار بیام ی سر کوتاه بزنم برم(سابقمو نگاه کنین این کم شدن حضور کاملا محسوسه)
مرسی ک ب فکرمین باوجود اینکه شناختی از هم نداریم.. این نگرانیا خیلی ارزش داره




> پزشکی پردیس همدان


عاو.. درسته..

----------


## Arezou9520

> نمیدونم تایم نگرفتم تاحالا.. ولی قبلاها خیلی بود.. الان چن وقتیه ادم شدم نهایتا روزی دوبار بیام ی سر کوتاه بزنم برم(سابقمو نگاه کنین این کم شدن حضور کاملا محسوسه)
> مرسی ک ب فکرمین باوجود اینکه شناختی از هم نداریم.. این نگرانیا خیلی ارزش داره
> 
> 
> عاو.. درسته..


سلام.
شما قصد کنکور دارید؟
منم شما رو زیاد دیدم،احساس کردم بعد اتمام پرستاری کنکور میدید.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من رفتم سال گذشته پیش ایشون مثل هرمشاور دیگه ای اگه کل کاری که میخواد ازتونو انجام بدین نتیجه میگیرین هرمشاوری با هرکیفیتی ازتون میخواد بخونید بالا هفت هشت ساعت الی دوازده ساعت هیچکی نیست که یکسال مستمر اینکارو بکنه و نتیجه نگیره مشکل اینجاس که اکثرا استمرار نداره خوندمون یا یا جاهایی ول میکنیم خلاصه شما با هرمشاوری بری در همین حد خواستشو انجام بدی زیر سه هزارو صد درصد میاری تا دو رقمی دیگه باقیشون میره تو جزیاتشون که خوبو بدشونو نشون میده نسبت به هم ولی درخصوص پوردستمالچی بشدت ادم پولکی هستش بعد از ثبت نام هر هفته تبلیغاته یچیزشو میکنه که جدا پول بدین خودش مشاور شما نیست برنامه ریزیس نمیکنه اون کار زیرنظر مشاورهمراهاشه که شانست خوبو بد داره واسه من متوسط رو به پایین بودحتی بارها دیدم به چشم که ادماش به مشاورهمراه فشار میارن که کلاس خصوصی چرا ثبت نام کرد بعد مشاورم میگفت خوب نیازی نداشت میگفتن نه بگو بنویسه یا هر ماه تبلیغ کلاس خصوصیشه دوماه مونده به عید تبلیغ اردو حالا مجازی یا حضوری دوماه قبل کنکور تبلیغ نکته و تستشه که معتقده بقیه جاها بده معلم ما که اسمشو نمیگم خوبه و همایشو هزارتا چیز دیگه خلاصه نمیگم نتیجه نمیگیری باهاش چون خودش تو همایش هایی که هر چند هفته داره چیزای خوبی میگه یا تو چارت خوبی راهت میندازه ولی اصلا به قیمت کاری که میخواد نه و اینگه این علیرضا سرلک که لایو کنکورتراپی میزاره دقیقا دقیقا دقیقا از رو این اسکی میره با هزار برابر انگیزه و ایده های جدید تر به علاوه که هزینه هم نمیگیره درواثع همون چیزایی که پوردستمالچی میگفت تو همایش اون هفته دقیقا موضوع لایو سرلک بود تو کنکور تراپی حالا الان میگید داره تبلیغ اینارو میکنه ولی منو میشناسن خیلیا تا حالا تبلیغ کسیو نکردم ولی بنظرم پولی که میخواید بدین به پوردستمالچی که احتمالا نزدیک ده میلیونی بشه شایدم بیشترو بزارید جیبتون لایو سزلکو ببینید کافیه باقیش دیگه تلاش خودتونه که میتونید کل سال رو مستمر بالای هفت هشت ساعت بخونید یا نه_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ا




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


من رفتم سال گذشته پیش ایشون مثل هرمشاور دیگه ای اگه کل کاری که میخواد ازتونو انجام بدین نتیجه میگیرین هرمشاوری با هرکیفیتی ازتون میخواد بخونید بالا هفت هشت ساعت الی دوازده ساعت هیچکی نیست که یکسال مستمر اینکارو بکنه و نتیجه نگیره مشکل اینجاس که اکثرا استمرار نداره خوندمون یا یا جاهایی ول میکنیم خلاصه شما با هرمشاوری بری در همین حد خواستشو انجام بدی زیر سه هزارو صد درصد میاری تا دو رقمی دیگه باقیشون میره تو جزیاتشون که خوبو بدشونو نشون میده نسبت به هم ولی درخصوص پوردستمالچی بشدت ادم پولکی هستش بعد از ثبت نام هر هفته تبلیغاته یچیزشو میکنه که جدا پول بدین خودش مشاور شما نیست برنامه ریزیس نمیکنه اون کار زیرنظر مشاورهمراهاشه که شانست خوبو بد داره واسه من متوسط رو به پایین بودحتی بارها دیدم به چشم که ادماش به مشاورهمراه فشار میارن که کلاس خصوصی چرا ثبت نام کرد بعد مشاورم میگفت خوب نیازی نداشت میگفتن نه بگو بنویسه یا هر ماه تبلیغ کلاس خصوصیشه دوماه مونده به عید تبلیغ اردو حالا مجازی یا حضوری دوماه قبل کنکور تبلیغ نکته و تستشه که معتقده بقیه جاها بده معلم ما که اسمشو نمیگم خوبه و همایشو هزارتا چیز دیگه خلاصه نمیگم نتیجه نمیگیری باهاش چون خودش تو همایش هایی که هر چند هفته داره چیزای خوبی میگه یا تو چارت خوبی راهت میندازه ولی اصلا به قیمت کاری که میخواد نه و اینگه این علیرضا سرلک که لایو کنکورتراپی میزاره دقیقا دقیقا دقیقا از رو این اسکی میره با هزار برابر انگیزه و ایده های جدید تر به علاوه که هزینه هم نمیگیره درواثع همون چیزایی که پوردستمالچی میگفت تو همایش اون هفته دقیقا موضوع لایو سرلک بود تو کنکور تراپی حالا الان میگید داره تبلیغ اینارو میکنه ولی منو میشناسن خیلیا تا حالا تبلیغ کسیو نکردم ولی بنظرم پولی که میخواید بدین به پوردستمالچی که احتمالا نزدیک ده میلیونی بشه شایدم بیشترو بزارید جیبتون لایو سزلکو ببینید کافیه باقیش دیگه تلاش خودتونه که میتونید کل سال رو مستمر بالای هفت هشت ساعت بخونید یا نه


این سرلک تو کنکورتراپی میگفت مشاور داشتم خودم مشاورش دقیقا پوردستمالچی بوده حالا کدوم مشاور همراه رو نمیدونم ولی حتی چارت و برگه برنامه ریزی که عکس میزاره تو پیجش یا لایوش یا میده دانش اموزاش هم همون چارته فقط اسمشو تغییر داده_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_و اینکه من امسال کنکور دادمو خراب کردم درسته همه پیراپزشکیارو میوردم ولی نرفتم ولی خوب منم یک نمونه نقصو ضعف همه مشاورا همشون رتبه خوب دارنکه نودو نه درصدش بخاطر تلاس دانش اموزه بوده باقیش مشاوره همشونم عین من دانش اموز بد هم دارن که صداشو درنمیارن که رتبش نودو نه درصد بخاطر تلاش کم خودش بوده یک درصد مشاورش_

----------


## Anni

> سلام.
> شما قصد کنکور دارید؟
> منم شما رو زیاد دیدم،احساس کردم بعد اتمام پرستاری کنکور میدید.


سلام
من امسال دانشگاه رو رزرو کردم(ینی پردیس و ازاد فقط انتخاب کردم، بعدم ثبت نام کردم و دوترم مرخصی گرفتم).. دلیلش هم این بوده ک اگه سرکنکور حوادث غیر مترقبه ای(مث حالت تهوع و اینا) رخ داد رتبه امسال رو تا حدی حفظ کرده باشم..
و گرنه عملا پشت کنکوری محسوب میشم..

----------


## Arezou9520

> سلام
> من امسال دانشگاه رو رزرو کردم(ینی پردیس و ازاد فقط انتخاب کردم، بعدم ثبت نام کردم و دوترم مرخصی گرفتم).. دلیلش هم این بوده ک اگه سرکنکور حوادث غیر مترقبه ای(مث حالت تهوع و اینا) رخ داد رتبه امسال رو تا حدی حفظ کرده باشم..
> و گرنه عملا پشت کنکوری محسوب میشم..


خواهرانه میگم!
عالی بخون...و گرنه ازدواجتم به مشکل میخوره...البته اگر شبیه من و دوستام باشی(بدون استثنا زیر 100 کشوری اوردن)
اگر ادم پیچیده باشی و هوش طرف از  نظر iq وeqبراات مهمه...و مسولیت پذیری ...
اونوقت نمیتونی با هر ادمی وارد زندگی بشی..از طرفی اگر ادم درست پیدا نکردی دو حالت داره:
1.یا کلا قید ازدواج میزنی!
2.یا با فرد اشتباه ازدواج میکنی مثل چن فرد خیلی خیلی موفق که از زندگی مشترک بیزار هستن.اونقدر کنگره...میره تا وقت باز نداشته باشه برا همسرش :Yahoo (77): 

البته شاید کلا  جز دسته باشی ازدواج جز برنامه زندگیت نیست.
شایدم جز معدود ادمایی باشی که در هر حالت و با هر شرایط به زنوگی ایده الشون میرسن...


پ ن

1.از نظر من موفقیت به ازدواج گره نخورده مثالشم گفتم ولی موارد فوق همه از خونه زندگی بیزارن.
2.در هر سطح/صنف/سن/دانشگاه/رشته/قشر...همه جور ادمی پیدا میشه ولی فراوانی و تراکم فرق داره و اکثر افراد هم گروه مشابه هستند.
3.من قصد دخالت نداشتم ولی الان یاد اشتباه خودم افتادم رسما گر گرفتم... :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## melodii

تکرار مکررات واقعا کار اشتباهی هست . هیچ‌کس جز خود داوطلب نمیتونه برنامه درست بریزه . کنکور یک سری قانون و قاعده داره که افراد راهنمای سایت به خوبی میتونن کمک کنند . مابقی به خود داوطلب بستگی داره . بعد از مدتی مطالعه فرد متوجه ریزه کاری ها و شرایط و توان خودش میشه و می‌تونه اصولی و منطقی برنامه ریزی کنه
مشاوران مطرح فقط درآمد اسم و رسم خود رو دارن

----------


## Anni

> خواهرانه میگم!
> عالی بخون...و گرنه ازدواجتم به مشکل میخوره...البته اگر شبیه من و دوستام باشی(بدون استثنا زیر 100 کشوری اوردن)
> اگر ادم پیچیده باشی و هوش طرف از  نظر iq وeqبراات مهمه...و مسولیت پذیری ...
> اونوقت نمیتونی با هر ادمی وارد زندگی بشی..از طرفی اگر ادم درست پیدا نکردی دو حالت داره:
> 1.یا کلا قید ازدواج میزنی!
> 2.یا با فرد اشتباه ازدواج میکنی مثل چن فرد خیلی خیلی موفق که از زندگی مشترک بیزار هستن.اونقدر کنگره...میره تا وقت باز نداشته باشه برا همسرش
> 
> البته شاید کلا  جز دسته باشی ازدواج جز برنامه زندگیت نیست.
> شایدم جز معدود ادمایی باشی که در هر حالت و با هر شرایط به زنوگی ایده الشون میرسن...
> ...



صادقانه میگم..
حس میکنم دقیق نفهمیدم چی گفتی :Yahoo (21): 
نمیخوام هم الان ذهنمو درگیر تحلیل اینکه چی شد و چی نشد کنم(شما هم ذهنتو درگیر چجوری ذهنیت منو اوکی کنی نکن..)
ایشالله اگه یادم بود توی یه تایم آزاد درست و حسابی بهش فک میکنم :Yahoo (39): 

پ.ن. ی چیزایی فهمیدمااا.. ن اینکه اصلا نفهمیده باشم.. ولی بنظرم باز هم یه سری نکات باید داشته باشه ک نفهمیده باشمشون..

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*دوستام استفاده میکردن خوب بود اما خودشونم برنامه رو اجرا میکردن*

----------

